# A recently finished call!



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 16, 2014)

Let's see how long it takes y'all to guess the wood. I'll give y'all a hint. It's wood and it's orange. This ought to be quick

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 16, 2014)

Good looking call, Elliott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice. I know. Orange wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice looking call, Elliot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

Uhh is that spit all inside the mouthpiece  LOL nice call!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Uhh is that spit all inside the mouthpiece  LOL nice call!



Nope the mouthpiece is dry, but the insert may have a little bit of moisture..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

OOPS my bad I was talking about the clear insert!! Hello!


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 17, 2014)

African blackwood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Padauk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 17, 2014)

My guess is orange ivory, great looking call


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2014)

I say Padauk as well...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

How's about Orange Agate?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm saying maple stabalized with orange resin and spit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Barry and Kevin got it right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Cool. Never won a call before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Barry and Kevin got it right!





Kevin said:


> Cool. Never won a call before.


 You're gonna have to split it with me. I'll take the mouth piece you can have the insert with the spit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

OH wait wrong Barry! well crap! never mind


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

@Wildthings I think he meant the other Barry you don't even get the spit! Actually he was using compressed air to soft the reeds memory. The warm air across the cold reed and insert then turned to moisture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

Having some fun with him. LOL I think it is an excellent call.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice looking caller


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm always up for a good joke!


----------

